# Tira Misu step by step pic heavy



## tropics (May 12, 2016)

What You Need
    2 pkg.  (3 oz. each) ladyfingers
    2 Tbsp.  MAXWELL HOUSE Instant Coffee
    1 Tbsp.  sugar
    1 cup  boiling water
    2 pkg.  (8 oz. each) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened
    1/2  cup  sugar
    2 Tbsp.  almond-flavored liqueur or brandy (use vanilla instead)
    2  cups  thawed COOL WHIP Whipped Topping
    1  tsp.  unsweetened unsweetened cocoa powder
  
                           Make It

    ARRANGE 1 pkg. of the ladyfingers on bottom of 13x9-inch dish. Dissolve instan coffee and 1 Tbsp. sugar in boiling water. Brush 1/2 cup of the coffee mixture over ladyfingers in dish.I like to dip them in the coffee.

    BEAT cream cheese with electric mixer on medium speed until smooth. Add 1/2 cup sugar and liqueur, mixing until blended. Gently fold in whipped topping in.

    SPREAD one half of the cream cheese mixture over ladyfingers. Top with remaining ladyfingers brush with remaining coffee. Spoon remaining cream cheese mixture over ladyfingers. Dust with cocoa. Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight.

This is a big hit at parties,easy to make 

Players missing the Cocoa Powder













100_4118.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






I cheat and add sugar with cream cheese 













100_4121.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






all blended together













100_4122.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Cool Whip added













100_4123.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Cool Whip gets folded in, The mixer would break it down to a liquid.













100_4124.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Bottom Layer of Lady fingers I dip them in to the coffee

Do not hold them in to long (mush)













100_4125.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Fill the bottom as best you can This size pan needs 3 packs of Lady Fingers













100_4126.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016


















100_4127.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016


















100_4128.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016


















100_4129.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






You get the idea by now













100_4131.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Add half the filling













100_4133.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Spread it as even as you can













100_4134.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Next layer













100_4136.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Again try to fill the pan













100_4139.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






The rest of the filling













100_4141.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016






Dust with the Cocoa Powder













100_4144.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 12, 2016


















20160514_104658_1463240425848.jpg



__ tropics
__ May 14, 2016


















20160514_104813_1463240426213.jpg



__ tropics
__ May 14, 2016






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2016)

Oh man Richie!

That looks fantastic!

I want some for dessert tonight!

Points Buddy!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (May 12, 2016)

That looks great, never heard of it thou


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 12, 2016)

No smoke? Lol

Looks great. Interesting replacement for mascarpone. Doesn't the cream cheese taste sour in the final product?

I don't like many sweets. Tiramisu is not one of them.


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh man Richie!
> 
> That looks fantastic!
> 
> ...


Al Thanks I had the lady fingers left from Foams Strawberry Cheese cake,Been making this for a few years,normally I use a smaller glass pan. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245384/cajun-strawberry-cheesecake-foamheart


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That looks great, never heard of it thou


I said the same thing when I was told WHAT Spell it LOL Adam Thanks for the point I appreciate it 

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> No smoke? Lol
> 
> Looks great. Interesting replacement for mascarpone. Doesn't the cream cheese taste sour in the final product?
> 
> I don't like many sweets. Tiramisu is not one of them.


Ah Smoked Cream Cheese LOL I have not found it to be sour the sugar and the cool whip I guess cover it and the extra strong coffee. Thanks

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2016)

Like the other PA guy "Adam", I never heard of it either, but it looks Mighty Fine!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Like the other PA guy "Adam", I never heard of it either, but it looks Mighty Fine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear this is tasty normally made with   marscarpone  makes it costly and I don't find a difference in taste. Thanks for the Points I appreciate it 

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 12, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Like the other PA guy "Adam", I never heard of it either, but it looks Mighty Fine!!!:drool
> 
> Nice Job Richie!!Thumbs Up ----------:points:
> 
> Bear


You are missing out if you never had Tiramisu. This coming from a guy who's not into sweets.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2016)

Looks great Richie.  I love tiramisu, Miss Linda not so much.  That just means more for me LOL.  I've always had it with the marscarpone, but I'm sure going to give it a try with the cream cheese.







Gary


----------



## xray (May 13, 2016)

I love tiramisu. Yours looks great!! If I go to a restaurant, I'll order tiramisu or key lime pie every time, no matter how full I am. Really good stuff!


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks great Richie.  I love tiramisu, Miss Linda not so much.  That just means more for me LOL.  I've always had it with the marscarpone, but I'm sure going to give it a try with the cream cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary thanks maybe use a real small pan,all these deserts we will need door strechers LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2016)

Xray said:


> I love tiramisu. Yours looks great!! If I go to a restaurant, I'll order tiramisu or key lime pie every time, no matter how full I am. Really good stuff!


_  never had it in a restaurant Key Lime thats' one I never made.Thanks for the point I appreciate it_

_Richie_


----------



## gary s (May 13, 2016)

Looks Great !!!  I love that stuff, There is a Greek Restaurant  here in Tyler that make there own, Pretty darn good,  Have to give yours a try







Gary


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2016)

gary s said:


> Looks Great !!!  I love that stuff, There is a Greek Restaurant  here in Tyler that make there own, Pretty darn good,  Have to give yours a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks it is probably not as good but I have never had a complaint,Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

Man glad I didn't drive to NJ for that I'll take the beef but will past on almost everything with cream cheese in it. LOL

Warren


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2016)

Looks great Richie........Mine is quite similar. But being from Louisiana I have to use Community dark roast coffee and I use my own Tia Maria I make, coffee liqueur.

I like you don't let it set, turn it out and then cover it with whipped cream also.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria

Richie, try making some of this, after it smooths think about how it would taste on your Tiramisu.

Yeppers that looks like some good stuff, damn we just live too far apart!


----------



## tropics (May 13, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Looks great Richie........Mine is quite similar. But being from Louisiana I have to use Community dark roast coffee and I use my own Tia Maria I make, coffee liqueur.
> 
> I like you don't let it set, turn it out and then cover it with whipped cream also.
> 
> ...


Kevin we are going to be closer,just by the girth we are gaining LOL did not have to read very far,the rum has me all over this.Thanks for sharing and the points I appreciate it 

Richie


----------



## dward51 (May 13, 2016)

Oh my!!!!  I'm on the low carb diet now, but I'm saving this for the next family gathering which is an official "cheat day".   Thanks!!!


----------



## tropics (May 14, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Oh my!!!!  I'm on the low carb diet now, but I'm saving this for the next family gathering which is an official "cheat day".   Thanks!!!


Thanks for the kind words,you need a cheat day some times

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 14, 2016)

Pics added to the main post













20160514_104658_1463240425848.jpg



__ tropics
__ May 14, 2016


















20160514_104813_1463240426213.jpg



__ tropics
__ May 14, 2016






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## foamheart (May 14, 2016)

tropics said:


> Pics added to the main post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like the first piece out the tray........ did the mice get into it last night? Mice do like chocolate!


----------



## tropics (May 14, 2016)

Yes they do and they are quick.

Next batch I will make with a home made Ricotta to see the difference 

Richie


----------



## disco (May 16, 2016)

This is a terrific dessert that I love. I also love the great qview.

Points!

Disco


----------



## tropics (May 16, 2016)

Disco said:


> This is a terrific dessert that I love. I also love the great qview.
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco


Disco you are to kind,I realize that pics are needed,my typing not so good.Pics are a thousand words and you eat with your eyes first.Ah now I know why I needed the extra holes in the belt.Thanks for the points I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 16, 2016)

That looks awesome Richie !  I showed my wife, now we both wanna make it !  Looks super tasty & nice step by step... Definetly on the to do list !  My wife knew what it was by your pics !


----------



## bdc3 (May 16, 2016)

Richie, that looks very good. The wife and I love a good Terimisu. We will have to try this one. Looks pretty easy to make too. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## billyboy402 (May 16, 2016)

I just wanted to stop in and say thank you for your post. I made this last night for my birthday and my family of 6 loved it! 8 month old baby girl, twin 6 year old boys, 12 year old daughter and me and my wife pretty much destroyed the whole pan. They had leftovers today while i was at work but i hid a piece for me later 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for you sir.


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome Richie ! I showed my wife, now we both wanna make it ! Looks super tasty & nice step by step... Definetly on the to do list ! My wife knew what it was by your pics !


Justin Thanks the pan I used was bigger then normal,so you can use a smaller glass or tin pan. BillyBoy402 gave it a good review.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2016)

BDC3 said:


> Richie, that looks very good. The wife and I love a good Terimisu. We will have to try this one. Looks pretty easy to make too. Thanks for the pictures.


BDC it is a piece of cake LOL no masonary skills required to do the filling Let us know when you do it.

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2016)

BillyBoy402 said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say thank you for your post. I made this last night for my birthday and my family of 6 loved it! 8 month old baby girl, twin 6 year old boys, 12 year old daughter and me and my wife pretty much destroyed the whole pan. They had leftovers today while i was at work but i hid a piece for me later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy Thank You I am glad to see someone tried it,and raved about it.It is a big hit at any party I have brought it to.Thanks for the point I appreciate it.Belated Happy Birthday 

Richie


----------

